# Egg sharing LWC Cardiff



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Hoping to get some advice. I have an appt at LWC Cardiff in a week about egg sharing. We have a little girl who is 18 months old and the result of ICSI but would adore a sibling for her. The cycle we had her was originally meant to be an egg sharing cycle but on the day of egg collection they weirdly couldn't access my right ovary and because of that we couldn't share. They got 8 from my left. Is this likely to affect my chances of sharing again? I previously had IVF in Scotland and now live on Wales. Nothing weird had shown up in the monitoring scans and I am fit, healthy, good BMI and at last count had an AMH of 20.5. 

Thanks,
Carol


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey Caz it's bec!

I'd imagine you would be OK as 8 eggs is the minimum you need to share. As your AMH is good and your response was fine they should accept you.

Did your ovary show up on stims scans? They just couldn't get to it during EC?


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hey you!

Yeah ovary was always fine on scans, was really odd that it just decided to move on day of EC! No explanation either. Off for consultation there on Tuesday, eek. Also taking to BCRM in Bristol in case I need a back up. 

What is your next step?!


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

I start pill next CD2 then we are all go. Just trying to organise scratch and sorting acupuncture over in Wales too. Logistical nightmare! I haven't said anywhere online other than here just so you know. LOL x


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

I thought it would be soon! Exciting! I am worried their waiting list/match time might be looking esp as I am older but trying to stay positive! Ooh let me know if you find an acupuncturist in Wales as I have an amazing one here but not attempted to look over there 😩Good luck!


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

I've found one she's called Jackie brown!


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

She does look good! Will remember her name. I am going to try sticking with my Acu lady for as long as I can even though it will be a bit of a trek but I love her!


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

That's exactly what I've done! xx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Me again! Do you know if LWC Cardiff do an AMH test as part of their consultation? It hasn't been mentioned but it would make sense! BCRM won't book a consultation till they have the results of AMH test. They are all so different!


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

If they think you are suitable at consult from AFC and history they then do AMH at end of consult. It's £90 x


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Cool. I have emailed them about it but no reply 😳 Best just go armed with the OH's credit card!


----------



## Tara8587 (Apr 16, 2016)

Just checking in quickly will be on later properly but loads of luck today Kez for ET! Xx


----------

